# Stromversorgung USB-Port Y-Kabel



## xSunshin3x (21. November 2012)

Hallo,

folgendes Szenario:
Eine Kamera sendet live aufgenommene Daten über USB an das Endgerät, in diesem Fall ein Notebook.
Ab einer bestimmten Auflösung (über HDready) liefert der USB-Port jedoch nichtmehr genügend Saft, die Bilder beginnen zu ruckeln.
Wird das ganze auf einen PC gestreamt, so kann man hiermit problemlos die vollste Auflösung fahren, ohne jegliche Ruckler. Die USB-Spannungsversorgung am PC scheint also wesentlich stabiler/stärker.
Nun gibt es ja USB-Y-Kabel, sodass man für ein Gerät zwei USB-Ports verwendet. Der zweite zusätzliche Port dient in diesem Fall ja der reinen Stromversorgung; die Daten werden weiterhin über den ersten Port gesendet.

Kann man nun anstatt einem zweiten USB-Port ein Netzteil einstecken? Ich rede hier von einem USB-Steckdosenadapter.
Dieses liefert über den USB-Port maximal 1A (der USB-Port am PC liefert nach meinen Kenntnissen nur 500mA). Somit hätte man eine ausreichend starke zusätzliche Stromquelle, um am Notebook doch höherauflösende Videos zu streamen...

Das waren so meine Grundgedanken, allerdings stellt sich mir nun die Frage, ob das Notebook davon Schaden trägt, da ich ja jetzt per USB eine parallele Stromversorgung habe, welche deutlich stärker ist, als das Notebook liefern kann?!
Sind die 1A über den USB-Y-Adapter schädlich für das Notebook; kann es zu Schäden kommen?


Grüße

xSunshin3x


----------



## fadade (21. November 2012)

Geh mal davon aus, dass du zwei Geräte am Notebook hast (z.B. maus und tastatur an getrennten Ports) und die ziehen auch beide jeweils 500mA. Was passiert? (rhetorschische Frage  )


----------



## xSunshin3x (21. November 2012)

Gerade etwas Zeit gefunden, um selbst zu recherchieren:

Die Webcam würde dann zwar problemlos laufen, allerdings kann es sein, dass Strom vom USB-Steckdosenadapter zurück in den USB-Port am Notebook fließt und irgendwelche Chips, die für die (An-)Steuerung der USB-Ports zuständig sind, kaputt gehen könnten.

Lösung scheint wohl ein aktiver USB-Hub zu sein, der seine eigene Spannungsversorgung über ein seperates Netzteil mit sich bringt.




edit// Deine Überlegung ist ja grundsätzlich falsch. In deinem Fallbeispiel braucht man 2 Ports, welche je 500mA bereitstellen. Ich brauche aber einen, der mehr wie 500mA bereitstellt.
Benutzt man das Y-Kabel, übernimmt ein zweiter Port zusätzlich die Stromversorgung. Dieser kann aber - durch den USB Controller bedingt- nur weitere 100mA bereitstellen, sodass man bei max. 600mA wäre, was aber immer noch nicht ausreicht. Deshalb ja auch die "externe" Stromversorung via USB-Netzstecker, um eben direkt 1A bzw 1500mA anstatt der maximalen 600mA liefern zu können

edit2// Ok nochmal zur Verdeutlichung drei Skizzen mit Paint:

1.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war deine Aussage: 2 USB Ports, 2 Geräte, 2 v*oneinander unabhängige* Spannungsversorgungen


2.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Normale Gebrauch eines USB-Y-Steckers: 1 Gerät braucht mehr als 500mA, man schließt einen 2. USB Port an; dieser liefert zusätzlich 100mA zur Spannungsversorgung. In meinem Fall aber *nicht* ausreichend, da die Kamera mehr wie 600mA zieht!


3.)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Überlegung: Anstatt zweitem USB-Port zur zusätzlichen Spannungsversorung einfach ein USB-Stromstecker (liefert zusätzliche 1000mA anstatt 100mA!!!) --> Kamera hätte genug Saft

Jetzt war meine Überlegung aber, dass ja der Strom aus dem USB-Stromstecker zurück auf den USB-Port des Notebooks fließt, da beide Spannungsadern ja einen Knotenpunkt bilden.


----------



## fadade (21. November 2012)

Also,

zuerst hatte ich oben verstanden, die Webcam *würde bereits* in einem USB-Port vom *Notebook *stecken ... habs wohl irgendwie überlesen, dass du da schon das *Netzteil *nutzt.
Naja, jedenfalls hätte es Variante 2 getan, aber da 0.6A nicht genug sind fällt das wie du schon sagtest auch außen vor. Allerdings kenne ich jetzt die genaue Schaltung eines Y-Kabels nicht, wenn die *entsprechenden *Pole einfach miteinander verlötet sind, schegg ich grad ned, wieso du dann nur zusätzliche 100mA bekommen solltest, statt zusätzlichen 500mA 
Variante 3 müsste jedenfalls klappen, wenn nur die stromliefernden Pole miteinander verbunden sind.


----------

